# Tadalafil Citrate (akaa Vit C)



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 17, 2012)

Who has the best quality for the price?  I know chemone has good shit, but I also know you can get good stuff w/out paying $75 for 30ml.  I got some for like $15 a whilst back and it put plenty of spring in me step.  So who do y'all recommend?  

FAMGD!!!


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 18, 2012)

non sponsor


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 18, 2012)

Too late.  I aready ordered from Chemone.  Their shit is pricey.  But, I could impale  a mammoth after half a ml of their gear.  Least I know I'm gettin good shit.  And, when you've been married for 11 years, bleeb me, 30ml will last a long frigin time.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jan 18, 2012)

Is that why mammoth are extinct


----------

